# In Zimbabwe, We Don’t Cry for Lions



## ShootSpeeders

The american media created this phony scandal so they wouldn't have to talk about the PP baby-parts-for-sale scandal.



> In Zimbabwe We Don t Cry for Lions - The New York Times
> 
> aug 5 2015
> Cecil who? I wondered. When I turned on the news and discovered that the messages were about a lion killed by an American dentist, the village boy inside me instinctively cheered: One lion fewer to menace families like mine.
> My excitement was doused when I realized that the lion killer was being painted as the villain. I faced the starkest cultural contradiction I’d experienced during my five years studying in the United States.
> 
> Did all those Americans signing petitions understand that lions actually kill people? That all the talk about Cecil being “beloved” or a “local favorite” was media hype? Did Jimmy Kimmel choke upbecause Cecil was murdered or because he confused him with Simba from “The Lion King”?
> In my village in Zimbabwe, surrounded by wildlife conservation areas, no lion has ever been beloved, or granted an affectionate nickname. They are objects of terror


----------



## PaintMyHouse

To cry you need the luxury for tears.  They are mostly concerned with eating that day.


----------



## BullKurtz

PaintMyHouse said:


> To cry you need the luxury for tears.  They are mostly concerned with eating that day.



That's correct....once the bread basket of southern Africa, Mugabe threw out the white farmers, burned down the farm buildings, and the Zim is now the basket case of southern Africa.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

BullKurtz said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> To cry you need the luxury for tears.  They are mostly concerned with eating that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's correct....once the bread basket of southern Africa, Mugabe threw out the white farmers, burned down the farm buildings, and the Zim is now the basket case of southern Africa.
Click to expand...

White farmers?  Sure thing, from where originally?


----------



## BullKurtz

PaintMyHouse said:


> White farmers?  Sure thing, from where originally?



From Rhodesia of course, moron.  Bob's militia was rewarded with white farms after the farmers were either run off or murdered.  In the one farm I know about first hand, the buildings were torn down for firewood and the farm abandoned.


----------



## ClosedCaption

one guy doesnt care and wrote it down. THIS MEANS SOMETHING!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

BullKurtz said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> White farmers?  Sure thing, from where originally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Rhodesia of course, moron.  Bob's militia was rewarded with white farms after the farmers were either run off or murdered.  In the one farm I know about first hand, the buildings were torn down for firewood and the farm abandoned.
Click to expand...

There aren't any whites from there silly.  No whites in Africa period, unless they colonized the place, which is how they got the land, of others.


----------



## chikenwing

Safe b


ClosedCaption said:


> one guy doesnt care and wrote it down. THIS MEANS SOMETHING!


Bet you talk to more just like him,you will get the same results,lions eat people fairly often.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

BullKurtz said:


> That's correct....once the bread basket of southern Africa, Mugabe threw out the white farmers, burned down the farm buildings, and the Zim is now the basket case of southern Africa.



Yup - blacks need the white man to do everything for them. Blacks can't do technology.  South africa is collapsing too.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

PaintMyHouse said:


> There aren't any whites from there silly.  No whites in Africa period, unless they colonized the place, which is how they got the land, of others.



Got that right.  All it takes is a handful of whites to take over a black country since whites have technology while blacks are still using spears.   Tough for a continent with an average IQ of 68 to stand up to white people.


----------



## BullKurtz

PaintMyHouse said:


> There aren't any whites from there silly.  No whites in Africa period, unless they colonized the place, which is how they got the land, of others.



There weren't any blacks in modern Alabama before the 1700's either....so their descendents have no claim on property there?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

ShootSpeeders said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't any whites from there silly.  No whites in Africa period, unless they colonized the place, which is how they got the land, of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got that right.  All it takes is a handful of whites to take over a black country since whites have technology while blacks are still using spears.   Tough for a continent with an average IQ of 68 to stand up to white people.
Click to expand...

Guess that makes it right in your mind eh?

Iran will be pleased.  75 million Persians, 5 million Zionists.  No sweat.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

BullKurtz said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't any whites from there silly.  No whites in Africa period, unless they colonized the place, which is how they got the land, of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There weren't any blacks in modern Alabama before the 1700's either....so their descendents have no claim on property there?
Click to expand...

Did they steal the land or take it by force?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> one guy doesnt care and wrote it down. THIS MEANS SOMETHING!



Yes it does mean something. Glad you understand.


----------



## Bonzi

If you care more about a lion that people your priorities are wrong


----------



## BullKurtz

PaintMyHouse said:


> Did they steal the land or take it by force?



What's the difference, genius?  Point is the Rhodesia was built by whites into a prosperous, self-sufficient country from scratch.  Ask the blacks in Harari if they're better off now or before when they weren't begging for food.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

BullKurtz said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they steal the land or take it by force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, genius?  Point is the Rhodesia was built by whites into a prosperous, self-sufficient country from scratch.  Ask the blacks in Harari if they're better off now or before when they weren't begging for food.
Click to expand...

Point is whitey has no right to be there...


----------



## Taz

PaintMyHouse said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they steal the land or take it by force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, genius?  Point is the Rhodesia was built by whites into a prosperous, self-sufficient country from scratch.  Ask the blacks in Harari if they're better off now or before when they weren't begging for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is whitey has no right to be there...
Click to expand...

Why not? Whitey came from there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ShootSpeeders said:


> The american media created this phony scandal so they wouldn't have to talk about the PP baby-parts-for-sale scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Zimbabwe We Don t Cry for Lions - The New York Times
> 
> aug 5 2015
> Cecil who? I wondered. When I turned on the news and discovered that the messages were about a lion killed by an American dentist, the village boy inside me instinctively cheered: One lion fewer to menace families like mine.
> My excitement was doused when I realized that the lion killer was being painted as the villain. I faced the starkest cultural contradiction I’d experienced during my five years studying in the United States.
> 
> Did all those Americans signing petitions understand that lions actually kill people? That all the talk about Cecil being “beloved” or a “local favorite” was media hype? Did Jimmy Kimmel choke upbecause Cecil was murdered or because he confused him with Simba from “The Lion King”?
> In my village in Zimbabwe, surrounded by wildlife conservation areas, no lion has ever been beloved, or granted an affectionate nickname. They are objects of terror
Click to expand...


 But..but...Ceeeeeeecil!!!!!


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Taz said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they steal the land or take it by force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, genius?  Point is the Rhodesia was built by whites into a prosperous, self-sufficient country from scratch.  Ask the blacks in Harari if they're better off now or before when they weren't begging for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is whitey has no right to be there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Whitey came from there.
Click to expand...

Whitey wasn't whitey then...


----------



## Davros

So this bleeding heart OP cares about Africans being killed by lions and then he goes and calls them subhuman with an average IQ of 68?

Talk about a walking contradiction ...

If blacks are so worthless, then why the fuck do you care if lions kill them?

By the way Cecil the Lion being a dominant pride leader would not be a maneater, that would be an old or sick outcast lion. You know ... the kind of lion a true conservationist would "cull" not the dominant prime of his life top dog lion with the best genes.


----------



## ClosedCaption

chikenwing said:


> Safe b
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> one guy doesnt care and wrote it down. THIS MEANS SOMETHING!
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you talk to more just like him,you will get the same results,lions eat people fairly often.
Click to expand...


And?


----------



## ClosedCaption

ShootSpeeders said:


> All it takes is a handful of whites to take over a black country since whites have technology while blacks are still using spears.



Thats the lamest battle cry ever.  WE HAVE TECHNOLOGY!

If you drop it, you're fucked


----------



## ShootSpeeders

ClosedCaption said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> All it takes is a handful of whites to take over a black country since whites have technology while blacks are still using spears.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the lamest battle cry ever.  WE HAVE TECHNOLOGY!
Click to expand...


Are you serious?  You think spears are better than rifles??  THINK


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Davros said:


> So this bleeding heart OP cares about Africans being killed by lions and then he goes and calls them subhuman with an average IQ of 68?
> .



I don't care about africans being killed by lions and BTW - their IQ is 68.


----------



## BullKurtz

PaintMyHouse said:


> Point is whitey has no right to be there...



Oh okay...now I remember what a fucking douche you are.


----------



## ClosedCaption

ShootSpeeders said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> All it takes is a handful of whites to take over a black country since whites have technology while blacks are still using spears.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the lamest battle cry ever.  WE HAVE TECHNOLOGY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  You think spears are better than rifles??  THINK
Click to expand...


No I think that beating your chest because you cant fight and use a finger to kill is not really beat your chest worthy


----------



## PaintMyHouse

BullKurtz said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point is whitey has no right to be there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay...now I remember what a fucking douche you are.
Click to expand...

Can't help it if the truth hurts and you are an apologist for the white devils...


----------



## PaintMyHouse

ShootSpeeders said:


> Davros said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this bleeding heart OP cares about Africans being killed by lions and then he goes and calls them subhuman with an average IQ of 68?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about africans being killed by lions and BTW - their IQ is 68.
Click to expand...

You must really like Asians then, since they are smarter than whitey...


----------



## BullKurtz

Davros said:


> By the way Cecil the Lion being a dominant pride leader would not be a maneater, that would be an old or sick outcast lion. You know ... the kind of lion a true conservationist would "cull" not the dominant prime of his life top dog lion with the best genes.



Hilarious!    "Cecil" was a 13 year old lion near the end of his reign, yet as the dominant male would surely attack and eat man or beast who came close to his pride.  Trying to humanize a 500lb monster is typical of libs who think nothing of murdering babies in PP clinics.


----------



## BullKurtz

PaintMyHouse said:


> Can't help it if the truth hurts and you are an apologist for the white devils...



Don't you mean blue-eyed white devils?


----------



## PaintMyHouse

BullKurtz said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help it if the truth hurts and you are an apologist for the white devils...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean blue-eyed white devils?
Click to expand...

They come in all eye colors...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PaintMyHouse said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help it if the truth hurts and you are an apologist for the white devils...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean blue-eyed white devils?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They come in all eye colors...
Click to expand...


  Surely I get extra points for blue eyes though right?


----------



## reconmark

Goodwell Nzou is a doctoral student in molecular and cellular biosciences at Wake Forest University.


Steve the racist is funny as well as stupid.
He quotes the above Black man as a source to be respected; yet claims that Black people are unintelligent and " don't do science or tech."
Racists...well who really said they were intelligent.


----------



## BullKurtz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Surely I get extra points for blue eyes though right?



Me too!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BullKurtz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely I get extra points for blue eyes though right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
Click to expand...


  I wonder if I lose points for dirty blond hair and the ability to get a tan?


----------



## BullKurtz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I wonder if I lose points for dirty blond hair and the ability to get a tan?



You think you got it bad?  I got both black and white hair, an 8" pecker but only a 12" vertical leap (I'm 68) and I'm from Detroit...they'll play hell trying to pigeon-hole me!


----------



## Taz

PaintMyHouse said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they steal the land or take it by force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, genius?  Point is the Rhodesia was built by whites into a prosperous, self-sufficient country from scratch.  Ask the blacks in Harari if they're better off now or before when they weren't begging for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is whitey has no right to be there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Whitey came from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whitey wasn't whitey then...
Click to expand...

You snooze, you lose. Africans have been snoozing since the dawn of time.


----------



## Stephanie

Of course they don't. I'd bet they do cry over their dead babies though

not like the brainwashed in this country. they call aborted babies garbage that should be used for something.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

reconmark said:


> He quotes the above Black man as a source to be respected; yet claims that Black people are unintelligent and " don't do science or tech."
> .



It's true and you know it.  Only 1% of the math and science PhDs earned each year in america are earned by blacks.  It should be 13%.  Blacks go to college but they can't learn the difficult subjects.  Nearly all their degrees are in easy BS verbal subjects like sociology or education or theology (MLK's degree).


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Taz said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they steal the land or take it by force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, genius?  Point is the Rhodesia was built by whites into a prosperous, self-sufficient country from scratch.  Ask the blacks in Harari if they're better off now or before when they weren't begging for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is whitey has no right to be there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Whitey came from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whitey wasn't whitey then...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You snooze, you lose. Africans have been snoozing since the dawn of time.
Click to expand...

Stupid junglebunnies.


----------



## PredFan

Offending everyone:


----------



## BullKurtz

Here's a mug that would have made "Cecil" run and hide!


----------



## reconmark

ShootSpeeders said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> He quotes the above Black man as a source to be respected; yet claims that Black people are unintelligent and " don't do science or tech."
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true and you know it.  Only 1% of the math and science PhDs earned each year in america are earned by blacks.  It should be 13%.  Blacks go to college but they can't learn the difficult subjects.  Nearly all their degrees are in easy BS verbal subjects like sociology or education or theology (MLK's degree).
Click to expand...

You tried to push this spam off in the race section, where I utterly discredited you.
Shall I post the highlights...it seems you were too stupid to learn from that ass whipping.


----------



## ninja007

Bonzi said:


> If you care more about a lion that people your priorities are wrong




i care more about lions for many reasons. Big reason is people suck.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

reconmark said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> It's true and you know it.  Only 1% of the math and science PhDs earned each year in america are earned by blacks.  It should be 13%.  Blacks go to college but they can't learn the difficult subjects.  Nearly all their degrees are in easy BS verbal subjects like sociology or education or theology (MLK's degree).
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to push this spam off in the race section, where I utterly discredited you.
> Shall I post the highlights...it seems you were too stupid to learn from that ass whipping.
Click to expand...


You discredited me??  HAHA.   You prolly called me a bunch of names and think that's all it takes!!!  Anyway - it's a fact that very few blacks get degrees in technical fields.  Blacks can't do useful things.  They have three careers - crime , welfare, and sports.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Hunter did cecil a favor.  Cec was old and would soon be pulled down by hyenas and eaten alive.


----------



## ninja007

ShootSpeeders said:


> Hunter did cecil a favor.  Cec was old and would soon be pulled down by hyenas and eaten alive.




lmao- show me a male lion who gets pulled down by hyenas and eaten alive.


----------



## ninja007

ss- even IF that was true thats nature..leave nature alone. 40 hours of suffering from an asshole sadistic rich prick is not nature; neither is skinning and beheading a majestic endangered creature.


----------



## hipeter924

In Zimbabwe, people will do whatever they can to survive, including hunt protected animals.

It wasn't so long ago that they had a severe famine, and also their economy is still in the trash ever since they ethnic cleansed white Zimbabweans.

Is anyone surprised that a westerner with cash in a third world country, could gather a few people to hunt animals?


----------



## Bonzi

ninja007 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you care more about a lion that people your priorities are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i care more about lions for many reasons. Big reason is people suck.
Click to expand...

 
Well at least a person wouldn't eat you for dinner (well, most people anyway.........)


----------



## ShootSpeeders

ninja007 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter did cecil a favor.  Cec was old and would soon be pulled down by hyenas and eaten alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao- show me a male lion who gets pulled down by hyenas and eaten alive.
Click to expand...


Show you???  This is common knowledge, you ignorant fool.


----------



## reconmark

ShootSpeeders said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> It's true and you know it.  Only 1% of the math and science PhDs earned each year in america are earned by blacks.  It should be 13%.  Blacks go to college but they can't learn the difficult subjects.  Nearly all their degrees are in easy BS verbal subjects like sociology or education or theology (MLK's degree).
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to push this spam off in the race section, where I utterly discredited you.
> Shall I post the highlights...it seems you were too stupid to learn from that ass whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You discredited me??  HAHA.   You prolly called me a bunch of names and think that's all it takes!!!  Anyway - it's a fact that very few blacks get degrees in technical fields.  Blacks can't do useful things.  They have three careers - crime , welfare, and sports.
Click to expand...

Actually I posted facts that YOU could not refute and you resorted to your usual "feral blacks" routine which further showcased your inability to address reality.


----------



## TooTall

PaintMyHouse said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they steal the land or take it by force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, genius?  Point is the Rhodesia was built by whites into a prosperous, self-sufficient country from scratch.  Ask the blacks in Harari if they're better off now or before when they weren't begging for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is whitey has no right to be there...
Click to expand...


Do you agree that blacks have no right to be in the United States?


----------



## Bonzi

TooTall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they steal the land or take it by force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, genius?  Point is the Rhodesia was built by whites into a prosperous, self-sufficient country from scratch.  Ask the blacks in Harari if they're better off now or before when they weren't begging for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is whitey has no right to be there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you agree that blacks have no right to be in the United States?
Click to expand...

 
Wow is this what this thread has digressed to?
Tell me you are not serious.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they steal the land or take it by force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, genius?  Point is the Rhodesia was built by whites into a prosperous, self-sufficient country from scratch.  Ask the blacks in Harari if they're better off now or before when they weren't begging for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is whitey has no right to be there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you agree that blacks have no right to be in the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow is this what this thread has digressed to?
> Tell me you are not serious.
Click to expand...

Yeah, those poor kids in Africa get elephantiasis still...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they steal the land or take it by force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, genius?  Point is the Rhodesia was built by whites into a prosperous, self-sufficient country from scratch.  Ask the blacks in Harari if they're better off now or before when they weren't begging for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is whitey has no right to be there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you agree that blacks have no right to be in the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow is this what this thread has digressed to?
> Tell me you are not serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, those poor kids in Africa get elephantiasis still...
Click to expand...

 
You are so deranged... what a sick bastard.......<smh> love you still...........


----------



## PaintMyHouse

TooTall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they steal the land or take it by force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, genius?  Point is the Rhodesia was built by whites into a prosperous, self-sufficient country from scratch.  Ask the blacks in Harari if they're better off now or before when they weren't begging for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is whitey has no right to be there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you agree that blacks have no right to be in the United States?
Click to expand...

They did not colonize, we brought them here, in chains.  However whitey did colonize, and therefore, shouldn't be here either.


----------



## BullKurtz

PaintMyHouse said:


> They did not colonize, we brought them here, in chains.  However whitey did colonize, and therefore, shouldn't be here either.



So fucking what?  We also sent thousands of white men to their graves to free them.....think if the roles were reversed they'd have freed whites?  Hell, Africans are still in the human trafficking business almost 200 years later......so fuck you and fuck the Zim nigs....they're nothing but fucking savages in Adidas t-shirts.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

BullKurtz said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did not colonize, we brought them here, in chains.  However whitey did colonize, and therefore, shouldn't be here either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking what?  We also sent thousands of white men to their graves to free them.....think if the roles were reversed they'd have freed whites?  Hell, Africans are still in the human trafficking business almost 200 years later......so fuck you and fuck the Zim nigs....they're nothing but fucking savages in Adidas t-shirts.
Click to expand...

Sent thousand of men to their graves trying to keep them in chains as well.  I'm not about to cry for those who finally did the right thing, let alone those fought against it.


----------



## BullKurtz

PaintMyHouse said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did not colonize, we brought them here, in chains.  However whitey did colonize, and therefore, shouldn't be here either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking what?  We also sent thousands of white men to their graves to free them.....think if the roles were reversed they'd have freed whites?  Hell, Africans are still in the human trafficking business almost 200 years later......so fuck you and fuck the Zim nigs....they're nothing but fucking savages in Adidas t-shirts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent thousand of men to their graves trying to keep them in chains as well.  I'm not about to cry for those who finally did the right thing, let alone those fought against it.
Click to expand...


Tough shit....and now after spending $18T on them they're nothing but fucking mau mau preying on weak whites and each other.  Horrid race.....missing links.


----------



## TooTall

Bonzi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they steal the land or take it by force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference, genius?  Point is the Rhodesia was built by whites into a prosperous, self-sufficient country from scratch.  Ask the blacks in Harari if they're better off now or before when they weren't begging for food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is whitey has no right to be there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you agree that blacks have no right to be in the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow is this what this thread has digressed to?
> Tell me you are not serious.
Click to expand...


I merely pointed out, with my tongue planted firmly in my cheek, that if whitey had no right to be in Africa, why would blacks have a right to be in the United States.  Did you ask PaintMyHouse if he was serious?

Don't bother asking him because he is serious.


----------



## ninja007

ShootSpeeders said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter did cecil a favor.  Cec was old and would soon be pulled down by hyenas and eaten alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao- show me a male lion who gets pulled down by hyenas and eaten alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show you???  This is common knowledge, you ignorant fool.
Click to expand...


no its not you fucktwit. You are clueless. no evidence.


----------



## ninja007

btw ity takes many many hyenas to even SCARE ONE LIONESS. ONE MALE LION scares/kills an entire hyena clan dumbass. aND THIS IS COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO LOVES AND STUDIES BOTH. YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR ELEMENT SHITSPEEDERS. This is MY LIFE. What I will be doing.


----------



## ninja007

3 LIONESSES VS 12 HYENAS= SLIGHT WIN BY HYENAS. Until ONE MALE lion shows up-lmfao.


----------



## Papageorgio

ClosedCaption said:


> one guy doesnt care and wrote it down. THIS MEANS SOMETHING!



Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion that lived better than most of its citizens. The biggest tragedy in Zimbabwe is how stupid Americans care more about an animal than the people of Zimbabwe.


----------



## ninja007

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> one guy doesnt care and wrote it down. THIS MEANS SOMETHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion that lived better than most of its citizens. The biggest tragedy in Zimbabwe is how stupid Americans care more about an animal than the people of Zimbabwe.
Click to expand...


how many millions of dollars go to Africa in aid? Its the corrupt governments fault. Almost none of that money gets to where it needs to go...


----------



## ninja007

for shitspeeder


----------



## Papageorgio

ninja007 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> one guy doesnt care and wrote it down. THIS MEANS SOMETHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion that lived better than most of its citizens. The biggest tragedy in Zimbabwe is how stupid Americans care more about an animal than the people of Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many millions of dollars go to Africa in aid? Its the corrupt governments fault. Almost none of that money gets to where it needs to go...
Click to expand...


That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate when they are struggling day to day to survive and Americans care more about an animal than humans.

If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care, just like no one cared about the thousands of lions killed before him. Pretty fake and shallow. Like when the left's screams outrage over a cop killing a black and say nothing about the 1,000s of blacks killing blacks every year. Again fake and shallow.


----------



## reconmark

Papageorgio said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> one guy doesnt care and wrote it down. THIS MEANS SOMETHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion that lived better than most of its citizens. The biggest tragedy in Zimbabwe is how stupid Americans care more about an animal than the people of Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many millions of dollars go to Africa in aid? Its the corrupt governments fault. Almost none of that money gets to where it needs to go...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate when they are struggling day to day to survive and Americans care more about an animal than humans.
> 
> If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care, just like no one cared about the thousands of lions killed before him. Pretty fake and shallow. Like when the left's screams outrage over a cop killing a black and say nothing about the 1,000s of blacks killing blacks every year. Again fake and shallow.
Click to expand...

Exactly when did you talk to the citizens of Zimbabwe???...exactly.
Fake and shallow is when you attempt to introduce the black on black crime rate while ignoring the equally heinous number of white on white homicides.
The fact is that this Lion did have a name and was free to live it's until the asshole like you determined that his stupid assed needs and wants were more important than a sovereign country's laws.


----------



## FJO

PaintMyHouse said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> White farmers?  Sure thing, from where originally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Rhodesia of course, moron.  Bob's militia was rewarded with white farms after the farmers were either run off or murdered.  In the one farm I know about first hand, the buildings were torn down for firewood and the farm abandoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There aren't any whites from there silly.  No whites in Africa period, unless they colonized the place, which is how they got the land, of others.
Click to expand...


There were no whites in North America either. And according to the likes of you whites have no business of being here.

Unless you are an earlier colonizer of America  -  nowadays, ridiculously referred to as "NATIVE" Americans - you better shut up about colonization because your ancestors were no better than those who "stole" the arid and non-productive land from the so-called original owners and turned it into what was once the bread basket of Africa.

I hope you are content with the devastation your favorite clown Robert Mugabe caused to this once great land. I hope that you are content that the white farmers you and your kind despise no longer can produce a decent living for the hired hand because you and your kind would rather see equal misery than earned prosperity.

If I were a crude Democrat I would advise you to have sex with yourself. But you would probably be repulsed at the idea, assuming that you have a modicum of honesty and decency


----------



## PaintMyHouse

FJO said:


> There were no whites in North America either. And according to the likes of you whites have no business of being here.


That's correct.  But we are here, in mass numbers, and there are too many of us for the natives to take back the lands taken from them.  That said, that does not mean that doing so is improper.  It isn't, it just isn't feasible here but over there is a different story eh?  Many, many native *******, and a few whitey colonizers, hence, land reform.  In truth whitey should have stayed home, or taken lands legally and not by force, all over the world...


----------



## Papageorgio

reconmark said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> one guy doesnt care and wrote it down. THIS MEANS SOMETHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion that lived better than most of its citizens. The biggest tragedy in Zimbabwe is how stupid Americans care more about an animal than the people of Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many millions of dollars go to Africa in aid? Its the corrupt governments fault. Almost none of that money gets to where it needs to go...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate when they are struggling day to day to survive and Americans care more about an animal than humans.
> 
> If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care, just like no one cared about the thousands of lions killed before him. Pretty fake and shallow. Like when the left's screams outrage over a cop killing a black and say nothing about the 1,000s of blacks killing blacks every year. Again fake and shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly when did you talk to the citizens of Zimbabwe???...exactly.
> Fake and shallow is when you attempt to introduce the black on black crime rate while ignoring the equally heinous number of white on white homicides.
> The fact is that this Lion did have a name and was free to live it's until the asshole like you determined that his stupid assed needs and wants were more important than a sovereign country's laws.
Click to expand...


I didn't decide anything of the kind! I am against hunting for sport. I don't own any hunting equipment not even a fishing rod. So know of what you speak. Zimbabwe allows for these hunts not me. 

I'm appalled at all crime, but the liberals focus on cops killing blacks and don't give a damn about other deaths unless they can get political traction. So don't blame me for liberal ideology. You nutters are hypocritical.


----------



## reconmark

Papageorgio said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> one guy doesnt care and wrote it down. THIS MEANS SOMETHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion that lived better than most of its citizens. The biggest tragedy in Zimbabwe is how stupid Americans care more about an animal than the people of Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many millions of dollars go to Africa in aid? Its the corrupt governments fault. Almost none of that money gets to where it needs to go...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate when they are struggling day to day to survive and Americans care more about an animal than humans.
> 
> If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care, just like no one cared about the thousands of lions killed before him. Pretty fake and shallow. Like when the left's screams outrage over a cop killing a black and say nothing about the 1,000s of blacks killing blacks every year. Again fake and shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly when did you talk to the citizens of Zimbabwe???...exactly.
> Fake and shallow is when you attempt to introduce the black on black crime rate while ignoring the equally heinous number of white on white homicides.
> The fact is that this Lion did have a name and was free to live it's until the asshole like you determined that his stupid assed needs and wants were more important than a sovereign country's laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't decide anything of the kind! I am against hunting for sport. I don't own any hunting equipment not even a fishing rod. So know of what you speak. Zimbabwe allows for these hunts not me.
> 
> I'm appalled at all crime, but the liberals focus on cops killing blacks and don't give a damn about other deaths unless they can get political traction. So don't blame me for liberal ideology. You nutters are hypocritical.
Click to expand...

Exactly which poster made these stupid assed statement...I may be wrong so correct me if I am???


> *That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate*





> *Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion*





> *If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care*



Further you lied...I mean stated that you care about all crime however only Black crime was worthy of your mention???...how innocent of you.

Please post the link where Zimbabwe allows for endangered animals  to be purposely lured away from their protected area in order to be killed by people that feel a trophy somehow exerts their weak manhood???


----------



## reconmark

reconmark said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion that lived better than most of its citizens. The biggest tragedy in Zimbabwe is how stupid Americans care more about an animal than the people of Zimbabwe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many millions of dollars go to Africa in aid? Its the corrupt governments fault. Almost none of that money gets to where it needs to go...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate when they are struggling day to day to survive and Americans care more about an animal than humans.
> 
> If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care, just like no one cared about the thousands of lions killed before him. Pretty fake and shallow. Like when the left's screams outrage over a cop killing a black and say nothing about the 1,000s of blacks killing blacks every year. Again fake and shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly when did you talk to the citizens of Zimbabwe???...exactly.
> Fake and shallow is when you attempt to introduce the black on black crime rate while ignoring the equally heinous number of white on white homicides.
> The fact is that this Lion did have a name and was free to live it's until the asshole like you determined that his stupid assed needs and wants were more important than a sovereign country's laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't decide anything of the kind! I am against hunting for sport. I don't own any hunting equipment not even a fishing rod. So know of what you speak. Zimbabwe allows for these hunts not me.
> 
> I'm appalled at all crime, but the liberals focus on cops killing blacks and don't give a damn about other deaths unless they can get political traction. So don't blame me for liberal ideology. You nutters are hypocritical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly which poster made these stupid assed statement...I may be wrong so correct me if I am???
> 
> 
> 
> *That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further you lied...I mean stated that you care about all crime however only Black crime was worthy of your mention???...how innocent of you.
> 
> Please post the link where Zimbabwe allows for endangered animals  to be purposely lured away from their protected area in order to be killed by people that feel a trophy somehow exerts their weak manhood???
Click to expand...

 Typical conservatives...denials and deflection at all costs...


----------



## Papageorgio

reconmark said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many millions of dollars go to Africa in aid? Its the corrupt governments fault. Almost none of that money gets to where it needs to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate when they are struggling day to day to survive and Americans care more about an animal than humans.
> 
> If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care, just like no one cared about the thousands of lions killed before him. Pretty fake and shallow. Like when the left's screams outrage over a cop killing a black and say nothing about the 1,000s of blacks killing blacks every year. Again fake and shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly when did you talk to the citizens of Zimbabwe???...exactly.
> Fake and shallow is when you attempt to introduce the black on black crime rate while ignoring the equally heinous number of white on white homicides.
> The fact is that this Lion did have a name and was free to live it's until the asshole like you determined that his stupid assed needs and wants were more important than a sovereign country's laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't decide anything of the kind! I am against hunting for sport. I don't own any hunting equipment not even a fishing rod. So know of what you speak. Zimbabwe allows for these hunts not me.
> 
> I'm appalled at all crime, but the liberals focus on cops killing blacks and don't give a damn about other deaths unless they can get political traction. So don't blame me for liberal ideology. You nutters are hypocritical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly which poster made these stupid assed statement...I may be wrong so correct me if I am???
> 
> 
> 
> *That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further you lied...I mean stated that you care about all crime however only Black crime was worthy of your mention???...how innocent of you.
> 
> Please post the link where Zimbabwe allows for endangered animals  to be purposely lured away from their protected area in order to be killed by people that feel a trophy somehow exerts their weak manhood???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical conservatives...denials and deflection at all costs...
Click to expand...


There is no proof that the hunter lured the lion off the reserve. Big game hunting of endangered species is allowed in Zimbabwe.


----------



## reconmark

Papageorgio said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate when they are struggling day to day to survive and Americans care more about an animal than humans.
> 
> If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care, just like no one cared about the thousands of lions killed before him. Pretty fake and shallow. Like when the left's screams outrage over a cop killing a black and say nothing about the 1,000s of blacks killing blacks every year. Again fake and shallow.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly when did you talk to the citizens of Zimbabwe???...exactly.
> Fake and shallow is when you attempt to introduce the black on black crime rate while ignoring the equally heinous number of white on white homicides.
> The fact is that this Lion did have a name and was free to live it's until the asshole like you determined that his stupid assed needs and wants were more important than a sovereign country's laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't decide anything of the kind! I am against hunting for sport. I don't own any hunting equipment not even a fishing rod. So know of what you speak. Zimbabwe allows for these hunts not me.
> 
> I'm appalled at all crime, but the liberals focus on cops killing blacks and don't give a damn about other deaths unless they can get political traction. So don't blame me for liberal ideology. You nutters are hypocritical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly which poster made these stupid assed statement...I may be wrong so correct me if I am???
> 
> 
> 
> *That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further you lied...I mean stated that you care about all crime however only Black crime was worthy of your mention???...how innocent of you.
> 
> Please post the link where Zimbabwe allows for endangered animals  to be purposely lured away from their protected area in order to be killed by people that feel a trophy somehow exerts their weak manhood???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical conservatives...denials and deflection at all costs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proof that the hunter lured the lion off the reserve. Big game hunting of endangered species is allowed in Zimbabwe.
Click to expand...

There's no proof for the retarded and ignorant.
Research the story and then take your head out of your ass...


----------



## Papageorgio

reconmark said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly when did you talk to the citizens of Zimbabwe???...exactly.
> Fake and shallow is when you attempt to introduce the black on black crime rate while ignoring the equally heinous number of white on white homicides.
> The fact is that this Lion did have a name and was free to live it's until the asshole like you determined that his stupid assed needs and wants were more important than a sovereign country's laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't decide anything of the kind! I am against hunting for sport. I don't own any hunting equipment not even a fishing rod. So know of what you speak. Zimbabwe allows for these hunts not me.
> 
> I'm appalled at all crime, but the liberals focus on cops killing blacks and don't give a damn about other deaths unless they can get political traction. So don't blame me for liberal ideology. You nutters are hypocritical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly which poster made these stupid assed statement...I may be wrong so correct me if I am???
> 
> 
> 
> *That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further you lied...I mean stated that you care about all crime however only Black crime was worthy of your mention???...how innocent of you.
> 
> Please post the link where Zimbabwe allows for endangered animals  to be purposely lured away from their protected area in order to be killed by people that feel a trophy somehow exerts their weak manhood???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical conservatives...denials and deflection at all costs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proof that the hunter lured the lion off the reserve. Big game hunting of endangered species is allowed in Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no proof for the retarded and ignorant.
> Research the story and then take your head out of your ass...
Click to expand...


Why do I need to research the story? I read the initial. You got proof post it.


----------



## reconmark

Papageorgio said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't decide anything of the kind! I am against hunting for sport. I don't own any hunting equipment not even a fishing rod. So know of what you speak. Zimbabwe allows for these hunts not me.
> 
> I'm appalled at all crime, but the liberals focus on cops killing blacks and don't give a damn about other deaths unless they can get political traction. So don't blame me for liberal ideology. You nutters are hypocritical.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly which poster made these stupid assed statement...I may be wrong so correct me if I am???
> 
> 
> 
> *That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further you lied...I mean stated that you care about all crime however only Black crime was worthy of your mention???...how innocent of you.
> 
> Please post the link where Zimbabwe allows for endangered animals  to be purposely lured away from their protected area in order to be killed by people that feel a trophy somehow exerts their weak manhood???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical conservatives...denials and deflection at all costs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proof that the hunter lured the lion off the reserve. Big game hunting of endangered species is allowed in Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no proof for the retarded and ignorant.
> Research the story and then take your head out of your ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I need to research the story? I read the initial. You got proof post it.
Click to expand...

You need to do the research because you made yourself look like an ignorant asshole...why is it my job to clear the shit from your face???


----------



## Papageorgio

reconmark said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly which poster made these stupid assed statement...I may be wrong so correct me if I am???
> Further you lied...I mean stated that you care about all crime however only Black crime was worthy of your mention???...how innocent of you.
> 
> Please post the link where Zimbabwe allows for endangered animals  to be purposely lured away from their protected area in order to be killed by people that feel a trophy somehow exerts their weak manhood???
> 
> 
> 
> Typical conservatives...denials and deflection at all costs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proof that the hunter lured the lion off the reserve. Big game hunting of endangered species is allowed in Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no proof for the retarded and ignorant.
> Research the story and then take your head out of your ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I need to research the story? I read the initial. You got proof post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do the research because you made yourself look like an ignorant asshole...why is it my job to clear the shit from your face???
Click to expand...


I don't need to do shit. No one has proof the hunter lured the lion or that he knew the lion was lured. No proof is no proof, supposition is nothing. 

Unless I read differently from a reliable news source, then I don't give a fuck. It was one lion. Not the end of the world. Your time is better spent telling African countries to stop allowing these hunts. They are barbaric and serve no purpose, the hunter paid for the right to hunt, the government should never had sold him the permits.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Papageorgio said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical conservatives...denials and deflection at all costs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no proof that the hunter lured the lion off the reserve. Big game hunting of endangered species is allowed in Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no proof for the retarded and ignorant.
> Research the story and then take your head out of your ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I need to research the story? I read the initial. You got proof post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do the research because you made yourself look like an ignorant asshole...why is it my job to clear the shit from your face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to do shit. No one has proof the hunter lured the lion or that he knew the lion was lured. No proof is no proof, supposition is nothing.
> 
> Unless I read differently from a reliable news source, then I don't give a fuck. It was one lion. Not the end of the world. Your time is better spent telling African countries to stop allowing these hunts. They are barbaric and serve no purpose, the hunter paid for the right to hunt, the government should never had sold him the permits.
Click to expand...

"A chairman for the Zimbabwe Conservation Task Force said the hunters tied a dead animal to their car to lure Cecil out of the Hwange National Park.

From there, officials say the lion was lured onto Honest Trymore Ndlovu’s farm, where it was shot with an arrow.

It ran off, and was found wounded 40 hours later. At that point, Cecil was shot with a rifle.

The lion was then skinned and beheaded. Officials say the hunters tried to destroy the lion’s collar, fitted with a tracking device, but failed."

Officials Beloved lion lured outside sanctuary shot and killed by American dentist KFOR.com


----------



## Papageorgio

PaintMyHouse said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no proof that the hunter lured the lion off the reserve. Big game hunting of endangered species is allowed in Zimbabwe.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no proof for the retarded and ignorant.
> Research the story and then take your head out of your ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I need to research the story? I read the initial. You got proof post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do the research because you made yourself look like an ignorant asshole...why is it my job to clear the shit from your face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to do shit. No one has proof the hunter lured the lion or that he knew the lion was lured. No proof is no proof, supposition is nothing.
> 
> Unless I read differently from a reliable news source, then I don't give a fuck. It was one lion. Not the end of the world. Your time is better spent telling African countries to stop allowing these hunts. They are barbaric and serve no purpose, the hunter paid for the right to hunt, the government should never had sold him the permits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A chairman for the Zimbabwe Conservation Task Force said the hunters tied a dead animal to their car to lure Cecil out of the Hwange National Park.
> 
> From there, officials say the lion was lured onto Honest Trymore Ndlovu’s farm, where it was shot with an arrow.
> 
> It ran off, and was found wounded 40 hours later. At that point, Cecil was shot with a rifle.
> 
> The lion was then skinned and beheaded. Officials say the hunters tried to destroy the lion’s collar, fitted with a tracking device, but failed."
> 
> Officials Beloved lion lured outside sanctuary shot and killed by American dentist KFOR.com
Click to expand...


So he to have allegedly lured, no proof, no nothing, just speculation from the government of Zimbabwe. Thanks for backing me up.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Papageorgio said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no proof for the retarded and ignorant.
> Research the story and then take your head out of your ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I need to research the story? I read the initial. You got proof post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do the research because you made yourself look like an ignorant asshole...why is it my job to clear the shit from your face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to do shit. No one has proof the hunter lured the lion or that he knew the lion was lured. No proof is no proof, supposition is nothing.
> 
> Unless I read differently from a reliable news source, then I don't give a fuck. It was one lion. Not the end of the world. Your time is better spent telling African countries to stop allowing these hunts. They are barbaric and serve no purpose, the hunter paid for the right to hunt, the government should never had sold him the permits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A chairman for the Zimbabwe Conservation Task Force said the hunters tied a dead animal to their car to lure Cecil out of the Hwange National Park.
> 
> From there, officials say the lion was lured onto Honest Trymore Ndlovu’s farm, where it was shot with an arrow.
> 
> It ran off, and was found wounded 40 hours later. At that point, Cecil was shot with a rifle.
> 
> The lion was then skinned and beheaded. Officials say the hunters tried to destroy the lion’s collar, fitted with a tracking device, but failed."
> 
> Officials Beloved lion lured outside sanctuary shot and killed by American dentist KFOR.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he to have allegedly lured, no proof, no nothing, just speculation from the government of Zimbabwe. Thanks for backing me up.
Click to expand...

Since the government is the one who wants the dentist, and arrested the other two, you aren't in very good shape so far.


----------



## Lakhota

Yeah, we should be more concerned with "doctored" Planned Parenthood videos than animal welfare.


----------



## reconmark

In other words ole papa is comfortable having shit smeared all over his face...can't fix stupid.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lakhota said:


> Yeah, we should be more concerned with "doctored" Planned Parenthood videos than animal welfare.



I never said that but don't let your stupidity get in the way.


----------



## Papageorgio

PaintMyHouse said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I need to research the story? I read the initial. You got proof post it.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do the research because you made yourself look like an ignorant asshole...why is it my job to clear the shit from your face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to do shit. No one has proof the hunter lured the lion or that he knew the lion was lured. No proof is no proof, supposition is nothing.
> 
> Unless I read differently from a reliable news source, then I don't give a fuck. It was one lion. Not the end of the world. Your time is better spent telling African countries to stop allowing these hunts. They are barbaric and serve no purpose, the hunter paid for the right to hunt, the government should never had sold him the permits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A chairman for the Zimbabwe Conservation Task Force said the hunters tied a dead animal to their car to lure Cecil out of the Hwange National Park.
> 
> From there, officials say the lion was lured onto Honest Trymore Ndlovu’s farm, where it was shot with an arrow.
> 
> It ran off, and was found wounded 40 hours later. At that point, Cecil was shot with a rifle.
> 
> The lion was then skinned and beheaded. Officials say the hunters tried to destroy the lion’s collar, fitted with a tracking device, but failed."
> 
> Officials Beloved lion lured outside sanctuary shot and killed by American dentist KFOR.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he to have allegedly lured, no proof, no nothing, just speculation from the government of Zimbabwe. Thanks for backing me up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the government is the one who wants the dentist, and arrested the other two, you aren't in very good shape so far.
Click to expand...


I'm in excellent shape. It isn't a big story to me. Until African countries start banning this pointless hunting more lions will be killed, except they won't have a name so no one will give a shit.


----------



## reconmark

Papageorgio said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do the research because you made yourself look like an ignorant asshole...why is it my job to clear the shit from your face???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to do shit. No one has proof the hunter lured the lion or that he knew the lion was lured. No proof is no proof, supposition is nothing.
> 
> Unless I read differently from a reliable news source, then I don't give a fuck. It was one lion. Not the end of the world. Your time is better spent telling African countries to stop allowing these hunts. They are barbaric and serve no purpose, the hunter paid for the right to hunt, the government should never had sold him the permits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A chairman for the Zimbabwe Conservation Task Force said the hunters tied a dead animal to their car to lure Cecil out of the Hwange National Park.
> 
> From there, officials say the lion was lured onto Honest Trymore Ndlovu’s farm, where it was shot with an arrow.
> 
> It ran off, and was found wounded 40 hours later. At that point, Cecil was shot with a rifle.
> 
> The lion was then skinned and beheaded. Officials say the hunters tried to destroy the lion’s collar, fitted with a tracking device, but failed."
> 
> Officials Beloved lion lured outside sanctuary shot and killed by American dentist KFOR.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he to have allegedly lured, no proof, no nothing, just speculation from the government of Zimbabwe. Thanks for backing me up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the government is the one who wants the dentist, and arrested the other two, you aren't in very good shape so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in excellent shape. It isn't a big story to me. Until African countries start banning this pointless hunting more lions will be killed, except they won't have a name so no one will give a shit.
Click to expand...

So now you want to back away from your statement that the lion was not lured to his death???...lol.
What a dishonest wack you are..


----------



## Papageorgio

reconmark said:


> In other words ole papa is comfortable having shit smeared all over his face...can't fix stupid.



I'm comfortable for you looking like an inconsistent dumb shit. The stupid ones that think this killing is wrong, yet won't utter another fucking word about other endangered species being killed in Africa. I find you to be a clown. You get hypersensitive about a named lion yet on this board you have never said shit about other lions being hunted legally in Africa. Just one, just Cecil. If that is what it takes to make you feel better about yourself, go right ahead and continue to lie to yourself. I'm good with that.


----------



## reconmark

Papageorgio said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words ole papa is comfortable having shit smeared all over his face...can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comfortable for you looking like an inconsistent dumb shit. The stupid ones that think this killing is wrong, yet won't utter another fucking word about other endangered species being killed in Africa. I find you to be a clown. You get hypersensitive about a named lion yet on this board you have never said shit about other lions being hunted legally in Africa. Just one, just Cecil. If that is what it takes to make you feel better about yourself, go right ahead and continue to lie to yourself. I'm good with that.
Click to expand...

So in other words you are too pussy to admit you made an ignorant comment and lied about the animal being lured to it's death...lol.
Any other words you want to grab from your ass???


----------



## Papageorgio

reconmark said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words ole papa is comfortable having shit smeared all over his face...can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comfortable for you looking like an inconsistent dumb shit. The stupid ones that think this killing is wrong, yet won't utter another fucking word about other endangered species being killed in Africa. I find you to be a clown. You get hypersensitive about a named lion yet on this board you have never said shit about other lions being hunted legally in Africa. Just one, just Cecil. If that is what it takes to make you feel better about yourself, go right ahead and continue to lie to yourself. I'm good with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words you are too pussy to admit you made an ignorant comment and lied about the animal being lured to it's death...lol.
> Any other words you want to grab from your ass???
Click to expand...


No evidence that he lured the lion, maybe he did, maybe he didn't.
You certainly haven't produced any evidence.
I don't trust the dentist to be honest and I don't trust the Zimbabwe government to be honest.

So you actually have nothing except your lie that he is guilty.


----------



## reconmark

Papageorgio said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words ole papa is comfortable having shit smeared all over his face...can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comfortable for you looking like an inconsistent dumb shit. The stupid ones that think this killing is wrong, yet won't utter another fucking word about other endangered species being killed in Africa. I find you to be a clown. You get hypersensitive about a named lion yet on this board you have never said shit about other lions being hunted legally in Africa. Just one, just Cecil. If that is what it takes to make you feel better about yourself, go right ahead and continue to lie to yourself. I'm good with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words you are too pussy to admit you made an ignorant comment and lied about the animal being lured to it's death...lol.
> Any other words you want to grab from your ass???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence that he lured the lion, maybe he did, maybe he didn't.
> You certainly haven't produced any evidence.
> I don't trust the dentist to be honest and I don't trust the Zimbabwe government to be honest.
> 
> So you actually have nothing except your lie that he is guilty.
Click to expand...

Aka...your shit has been exposed...lol.


----------



## Papageorgio

reconmark said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words ole papa is comfortable having shit smeared all over his face...can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comfortable for you looking like an inconsistent dumb shit. The stupid ones that think this killing is wrong, yet won't utter another fucking word about other endangered species being killed in Africa. I find you to be a clown. You get hypersensitive about a named lion yet on this board you have never said shit about other lions being hunted legally in Africa. Just one, just Cecil. If that is what it takes to make you feel better about yourself, go right ahead and continue to lie to yourself. I'm good with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words you are too pussy to admit you made an ignorant comment and lied about the animal being lured to it's death...lol.
> Any other words you want to grab from your ass???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence that he lured the lion, maybe he did, maybe he didn't.
> You certainly haven't produced any evidence.
> I don't trust the dentist to be honest and I don't trust the Zimbabwe government to be honest.
> 
> So you actually have nothing except your lie that he is guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aka...your shit has been exposed...lol.
Click to expand...


You have yet to back up anything about the guilt of the dentist. Instead you are sidetracking. You are the one saying the dentist is guilty. I'm saying I don't have any idea who is telling the truth. So until you provide proof,my ou are just another left wing nut.


----------



## ninja007

Papageorgio said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate when they are struggling day to day to survive and Americans care more about an animal than humans.
> 
> If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care, just like no one cared about the thousands of lions killed before him. Pretty fake and shallow. Like when the left's screams outrage over a cop killing a black and say nothing about the 1,000s of blacks killing blacks every year. Again fake and shallow.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly when did you talk to the citizens of Zimbabwe???...exactly.
> Fake and shallow is when you attempt to introduce the black on black crime rate while ignoring the equally heinous number of white on white homicides.
> The fact is that this Lion did have a name and was free to live it's until the asshole like you determined that his stupid assed needs and wants were more important than a sovereign country's laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't decide anything of the kind! I am against hunting for sport. I don't own any hunting equipment not even a fishing rod. So know of what you speak. Zimbabwe allows for these hunts not me.
> 
> I'm appalled at all crime, but the liberals focus on cops killing blacks and don't give a damn about other deaths unless they can get political traction. So don't blame me for liberal ideology. You nutters are hypocritical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly which poster made these stupid assed statement...I may be wrong so correct me if I am???
> 
> 
> 
> *That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further you lied...I mean stated that you care about all crime however only Black crime was worthy of your mention???...how innocent of you.
> 
> Please post the link where Zimbabwe allows for endangered animals  to be purposely lured away from their protected area in order to be killed by people that feel a trophy somehow exerts their weak manhood???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical conservatives...denials and deflection at all costs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proof that the hunter lured the lion off the reserve. Big game hunting of endangered species is allowed in Zimbabwe.
Click to expand...


lots of proof......incl. tracking collar they found that the pos dentist tried to destroy.


----------



## ninja007

Papageorgio said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical conservatives...denials and deflection at all costs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no proof that the hunter lured the lion off the reserve.* Big game hunting of endangered species is allowed in Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no proof for the retarded and ignorant.
> Research the story and then take your head out of your ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I need to research the story? I read the initial. You got proof post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do the research because you made yourself look like an ignorant asshole...why is it my job to clear the shit from your face???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to do shit. No one has proof the hunter lured the lion or that he knew the lion was lured. No proof is no proof, supposition is nothing.
> 
> Unless I read differently from a reliable news source, then I don't give a fuck. It was one lion. Not the end of the world. Your time is better spent telling African countries to stop allowing these hunts. They are barbaric and serve no purpose, the hunter paid for the right to hunt, the government should never had sold him the permits.
Click to expand...


*Night-time pursuit*

He is believed to have been killed on 1 July but the carcass was not discovered until a few days later.
_*
The ZCTF said the hunters had used bait to lure him outside Hwange National Park *_during a night-time pursuit.

Mr Palmer is said to have shot Cecil with a crossbow, injuring the animal. The group didn't find the wounded lion until 40 hours later, when he was shot dead with a gun. 

US dentist Walter Palmer regrets killing Zimbabwe lion Cecil - BBC News


----------



## Papageorgio

ninja007 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly when did you talk to the citizens of Zimbabwe???...exactly.
> Fake and shallow is when you attempt to introduce the black on black crime rate while ignoring the equally heinous number of white on white homicides.
> The fact is that this Lion did have a name and was free to live it's until the asshole like you determined that his stupid assed needs and wants were more important than a sovereign country's laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't decide anything of the kind! I am against hunting for sport. I don't own any hunting equipment not even a fishing rod. So know of what you speak. Zimbabwe allows for these hunts not me.
> 
> I'm appalled at all crime, but the liberals focus on cops killing blacks and don't give a damn about other deaths unless they can get political traction. So don't blame me for liberal ideology. You nutters are hypocritical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly which poster made these stupid assed statement...I may be wrong so correct me if I am???
> 
> 
> 
> *That doesn't change the fact that the citizens of Zimbabwe don't care about a lions fate*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hell, other than the government no one in Zimbabwe gives a rip about a lion*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If fact had this animal not had a name...nobody would ever care*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further you lied...I mean stated that you care about all crime however only Black crime was worthy of your mention???...how innocent of you.
> 
> Please post the link where Zimbabwe allows for endangered animals  to be purposely lured away from their protected area in order to be killed by people that feel a trophy somehow exerts their weak manhood???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical conservatives...denials and deflection at all costs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proof that the hunter lured the lion off the reserve. Big game hunting of endangered species is allowed in Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lots of proof......incl. tracking collar they found that the pos dentist tried to destroy.
Click to expand...


The collar does not mean the dentist lured the lion..


----------



## ninja007

the collar showed he came out of the park and direction. they had a carcass on the back of the jeep.


----------



## Papageorgio

ninja007 said:


> the collar showed he came out of the park and direction. they had a carcass on the back of the jeep.



That doesn't mean that the dentist lured the lion, his guides could have and he didn't know they did. He paid to hunt a lion. Make big game hunting illegal in Africa, then you got something. Right now you have got nothing except an accusation.

Over 600 lions are killed each year by hunters and it is a much bigger problem than one lion with a name. Ban big game hunting in Africa. I am all for it. Crying about one specific lion is pretty stupid.


----------



## reconmark

Papageorgio said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the collar showed he came out of the park and direction. they had a carcass on the back of the jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean that the dentist lured the lion, his guides could have and he didn't know they did. He paid to hunt a lion. Make big game hunting illegal in Africa, then you got something. Right now you have got nothing except an accusation.
> 
> Over 600 lions are killed each year by hunters and it is a much bigger problem than one lion with a name. Ban big game hunting in Africa. I am all for it. Crying about one specific lion is pretty stupid.
Click to expand...

You have gone from uninformed ignorant to informed ignorant to simply stupid.
You first claimed that the lion was never lured from the preserve, when I made a jackass of you with that statement you now want to argue that the dentist was uninformed concerning the events you stated never took place.
People can be ignorant absent the facts, your choosing to be ignorant with the facts simply make you stupid.


----------



## Papageorgio

reconmark said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the collar showed he came out of the park and direction. they had a carcass on the back of the jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean that the dentist lured the lion, his guides could have and he didn't know they did. He paid to hunt a lion. Make big game hunting illegal in Africa, then you got something. Right now you have got nothing except an accusation.
> 
> Over 600 lions are killed each year by hunters and it is a much bigger problem than one lion with a name. Ban big game hunting in Africa. I am all for it. Crying about one specific lion is pretty stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have gone from uninformed ignorant to informed ignorant to simply stupid.
> You first claimed that the lion was never lured from the preserve, when I made a jackass of you with that statement you now want to argue that the dentist was uninformed concerning the events you stated never took place.
> People can be ignorant absent the facts, your choosing to be ignorant with the facts simply make you stupid.
Click to expand...


You are an idiot, I never said it wasn't lured. How much more do you want to misquote? 

I also said nothing has been proven, you nor anyone else has posted any proof. You have what they think have happened. No one has been tried or convicted. 

You are really ignorant.


----------



## ninja007

Papageorgio said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the collar showed he came out of the park and direction. they had a carcass on the back of the jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean that the dentist lured the lion, his guides could have and he didn't know they did. He paid to hunt a lion. Make big game hunting illegal in Africa, then you got something. Right now you have got nothing except an accusation.
> 
> Over 600 lions are killed each year by hunters and it is a much bigger problem than one lion with a name. Ban big game hunting in Africa. I am all for it. Crying about one specific lion is pretty stupid.
Click to expand...


im not crying about one stupid lion dude. check my history. canned hunting- im very against it. i share, like, sign petitions, educate myself and others on it. I link vids too...


----------



## Papageorgio

ninja007 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the collar showed he came out of the park and direction. they had a carcass on the back of the jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean that the dentist lured the lion, his guides could have and he didn't know they did. He paid to hunt a lion. Make big game hunting illegal in Africa, then you got something. Right now you have got nothing except an accusation.
> 
> Over 600 lions are killed each year by hunters and it is a much bigger problem than one lion with a name. Ban big game hunting in Africa. I am all for it. Crying about one specific lion is pretty stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im not crying about one stupid lion dude. check my history. canned hunting- im very against it. i share, like, sign petitions, educate myself and others on it. I link vids too...
Click to expand...


Good for you. Still no one proof, just accusations. Ban big game hunting. The dentist is innocent until proven guilty. That is the American way.


----------



## ninja007

Papageorgio said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the collar showed he came out of the park and direction. they had a carcass on the back of the jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean that the dentist lured the lion, his guides could have and he didn't know they did. He paid to hunt a lion. Make big game hunting illegal in Africa, then you got something. Right now you have got nothing except an accusation.
> 
> Over 600 lions are killed each year by hunters and it is a much bigger problem than one lion with a name. Ban big game hunting in Africa. I am all for it. Crying about one specific lion is pretty stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im not crying about one stupid lion dude. check my history. canned hunting- im very against it. i share, like, sign petitions, educate myself and others on it. I link vids too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you. Still no one proof, just accusations. Ban big game hunting. The dentist is innocent until proven guilty. That is the American way.
Click to expand...


he wasnt in America.


----------



## Papageorgio

ninja007 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the collar showed he came out of the park and direction. they had a carcass on the back of the jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean that the dentist lured the lion, his guides could have and he didn't know they did. He paid to hunt a lion. Make big game hunting illegal in Africa, then you got something. Right now you have got nothing except an accusation.
> 
> Over 600 lions are killed each year by hunters and it is a much bigger problem than one lion with a name. Ban big game hunting in Africa. I am all for it. Crying about one specific lion is pretty stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im not crying about one stupid lion dude. check my history. canned hunting- im very against it. i share, like, sign petitions, educate myself and others on it. I link vids too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you. Still no one proof, just accusations. Ban big game hunting. The dentist is innocent until proven guilty. That is the American way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he wasnt in America.
Click to expand...


Why does that matter, he is an American, whether Zimbabwe believes he is guilty. I am an American and I believe he is innocent until proven guilty. You are free to believe what you will.


----------



## Papageorgio

Zimbabwe doesn't care about the endangered species, they want money.  Cecil the Lion Zimbabwe Lifts Hunting Ban After Just 10 Days - NBC News

The press is gone, the attention is gone. The lions don't really matter.


----------

